# NSW. Narara creek Bream



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

First ever fishing report! Today i went to Narara creek for some lure casting, i was using squidgy pro soft plastics. It was about my 10th cast and i hooked onto my first fish it was a 32cm bream it wasnt a bad start. i started casting along the mangroves in about 2ft of water, it was about 45mins later until i hooked onto my 2nd bream.
After that not much happened the water is still really dirty so i thought i would call it a day.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a great day on the water and somew good fish as well.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

nice work mate, you're not wrong about the water being dirty. Has been a hard season.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well done mate! Those squidgies are awesome  What sort were you using? Style?


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice one mate! If you venture further out under the pcfc hwy bridge and into the small bay you might find a few more around the mangrove islands. Was a top day pity I had to paint my gutters :?


----------



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

ryanmoken10 said:


> Well done mate! Those squidgies are awesome  What sort were you using? Style?


Hi Ryan. I was using the large double tail green prawn, works really well.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Kingfisher keep the reports coming. 8) it's pretty much always a great day when you've spent time yakking and hooking up.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

First ever trip report and it's a bream, you know how hard they are to catch on a lure?....or is it just me?


----------



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> First ever trip report and it's a bream, you know how hard they are to catch on a lure?....or is it just me?


Hi barrabundy. There not the easiest fish to catch, if I'm chasing bream I use poppers over the oster racks, or just a soft plastic with no led I find thats the easiest way for me.


----------



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> First ever trip report and it's a bream, you know how hard they are to catch on a lure?....or is it just me?


Hi barrabundy. There not the easiest fish to catch, if I'm chasing bream I use poppers over the oster racks, or just a soft plastic with no led I find thats the easiest way for me.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

kingfisher84 said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done mate! Those squidgies are awesome  What sort were you using? Style?
> ...


Nice work, will have to give them a go. I usually just hammer out a bloodworm wriggler, the bream usually can't get enough of them


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work, looks like you had a great day. 
The creek has been going off the last week or so, try up near the mouth as garth said.


----------



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

ronston said:


> Nice work, looks like you had a great day.
> The creek has been going off the last week or so, try up near the mouth as garth said.


Hi ronnie. I got some nice estuary perch a couple of weeks ago at the bridge it's a nice little spot

Cheers luke.


----------



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

garmac said:


> Nice one mate! If you venture further out under the pcfc hwy bridge and into the small bay you might find a few more around the mangrove islands. Was a top day pity I had to paint my gutters :?


Thanks garmac. I'll give it a go, it's a good spot to get away from boats.

Cheer Luke.


----------

